# [SOLVED] Need a driver for win 7



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

I am repairing a Sony Viao Desktop model PCV-A21L and I have downloaded all the drivers for this PC except this (Conexant iTVC16/CX23416 MPEG) driver. I need this driver for windows 7.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

This appears to be for the Conexant MPEG Encoder.

So far there are no Windows 7 drivers for this device that I can find.


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

So does that mean that I can not install this for Windows 7?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

I see for Vista so this should work:
Conexant itvc16 cx23416 mpeg driver


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

It seems that I have to pay for this Driver detective. Is there a free alternative??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

Get us the DEV and VEN numbers from Device manager.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## Call_Me_Lou (Oct 25, 2011)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

Here is what I got 
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_813D104D&REV_01
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&SUBSYS_813D104D
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&CC_040000
PCI\VEN_4444&DEV_0016&CC_0400

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*

That appears to be for a TV tuner card?
If it's a non-digital tuner card it most likely is no longer supported since all broadcasts are now on the digital bands.

Do you all ready have win7 installed?
Run the Win7 upgrade adviser and see what it says about the above device > Download: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*



Call_Me_Lou said:


> It seems that I have to pay for this Driver detective. Is there a free alternative??


Sorry, disregard that site, they hid the Driver detective and never mentioned it and I would never advise using same!


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Need a driver for win 7*



Call_Me_Lou said:


> It seems that I have to pay for this Driver detective. Is there a free alternative??


the following site may (or may not) be of help you on that front:-
http://www.driveridentifier.com/

I've just successfully used it (yesterday and for the first time) while sorting out some driver issues for a clean rebuild of a 6-7 year old Packard Bell iMedia pc.

Because I already had the relevant PCI/VEN details for the drivers that I required (thanks to the TSF forum here and this TSF 'sticky' http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html) the downloads were successfully obtained from that site and without charge - however I didn't actually use their downloadable application itself to update and install the drivers for me, I did a manual update simply 'cos I was trying to better understand 'that whole identify/locate/install/update driver process thing'.

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I never use "driver finder applications" and would certainly never recommend any. Actually anymore, I never recommend driver updates for hardware unless there is an issue I know that update will solve, much like we recommend with bios updates these days.


----------

